# Blue X Agouti?????



## mousery_girl

Would this make a blue agouti?? or just simply maddness


----------



## Serena

http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties ... gouti.html
there is a blue agouti.
In the first generation you'll only get agoutis if the agouti parent doesn't carry blue. You need to pair the f1-mice back to the blue parent, a sibling or another blue mouse to get a blue agouti, and then select the colour in the following generations to improve it.


----------



## SarahY

I have to say, much as I love Finnmouse and find it very valuable, that picture is the worst blue agouti I've ever seen! I have even emailed a replacement picture of a proper blue agouti, but heard nothing back and the picture hasn't changed. They should be blue, ticked with gold. That thing is an horrible dingy brown :? You're better off googling "Russian blue agouti rats" that will show you the right shade of blue agouti.

This is what a blue agouti should look like:

Blue agouti (tan) doe:









Blue agouti doe next to a chinchilla (the chin is the darker, colder steely grey,the blue agouti is the warmer, dusty bluey-brown):









But anyway, to answer your question, blue agouti is indeed agouti with the blue dilution. But if you crossed blue and agouti you would get agouti first generation. You'd need to either cross an agouti baby to the blue parent or breed two agouti babies together to get any blue agoutis.


----------



## moustress

Wow, my blue agoutis are much, much darker than the ones you have shown, Sarah. Mine are pretty in satin, though, with the little specks gold all sparkling. To me, your blue agouti looks more like lilac agouti.


----------



## SarahY

They are the exact same colour as my Russian blue agouti rats were so it seems the 'perfect' shade to me, but like all mouse colours it can be extremely variable in shade. The agoutis from this line were much too pale. Blue agouti is such a pretty colour, I wish it was standardised over here!


----------



## moustress

Maybe mine aren't lilac agouti. :?: I'll take a few pix...is the belly supposed to be beige? If so mine aren't lilac agouti...definitely need pix...


----------



## Rhasputin

my blue agouti were also waaaaaay darker. I wonder if your have chinchilla mixed in?


----------



## Laigaie

My blue agouti (also tans) are pretty much exactly that shade, but they're C/ch, so a smidge lighter than they would be if they were C/C. I'm also looking to offload them, so maybe it'll be sunny some day eventually hopefully this week, and I can get photos up in the for sale section.


----------



## Stina

Here's a couple pics of blue agoutis I've had in the past...

3/18/10 by CSBeck, on Flickr

10-05-04 058 by CSBeck, on Flickr

09-11-18 045 by CSBeck, on Flickr

09-11-18 043 by CSBeck, on Flickr

11/8/09 by CSBeck, on Flickr

09-06-22 092 by CSBeck, on Flickr

09-06-22 086 by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## maddeh

Ooo they're actually very pretty! When I went on Finnmouse I wasn't that impressed, they definitely need to change that picture!


----------



## Stina

yeah...the finnmouse pic doesn't look anything like any blue agouti I've ever seen..... I'm honestly highly doubtful that it actually IS a blue agouti...even most blue tans bred for darkened tan don't have that much "red" to their tan bellies... Actual blue agoutis are actually very attractive.


----------



## mousery_girl

wow thanks for all your help! it seems a lot can be brought out by crossing an offpring back to its parent. I "unlocked" one of my mouse's long hair gene by doing this XD also the last picture of Stina's looks a bit like my blue, his fur is tinged with that werid yellowy so I'll see what I get. May take a while though... shes a massive show mouse and he is a tiny pet one XD


----------



## moustress

Stina: That's what I call blue agouti!

No one answered my query; is a blue agouti supposed to have a beige belly?


----------



## Rhasputin

I've had a blue agouti that looked like the one on finn mouse. It started out looking like a normal blue agouti (ugly as sin in my opinion, lol) and about 6-7 months old it molted and turned almost solid dark brown with a very very very slight blue tint. My blue agouti are also umbrous, which may have something to do with it, I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Kingnoel

Thanks for sharing the pics all, now I know what I should be working toward. Very lovely indeed


----------



## Laigaie

moustress: The blue agouti posted was described as a blue agouti tan. As my blue agoutis are also tans, I wouldn't know, but I would assume that if they were not tan, they would not have their beige bellies. That said, paler bellies than tops is quite common, especially for agouti.


----------



## Stina

My blue agoutis had much paler bellies than tops...if I recall correctly they were pretty beige...

Casey...I would think umbrous would cause a blue stripe down the back....but **shrug**


----------



## Rhasputin

Here you go. One normal umbrous blue agouti, and one c-diluted umbrous blue agouti mess.


----------



## Laigaie

Woah! Super dark! And that c-diluted blue agouti looks basically argente with a dark stripe and dark eyes. How very odd. I posted pics of my blue agouti tan younguns over here: viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9493&start=10 and the newest pics are at the bottom.


----------



## moustress

Rhasputin: That umbrous blue agouti is gorgeous!! It's satin, right? Yum!


----------



## Rhasputin

Thank you both! Moustress, the mouse is satin, yes.  
And yeah the diluted one looks so weird. That blue stripe is just so interesting. :lol:


----------



## Seafolly

I missed the photos! I'm assuming I have a blue agouti but may have the c diluted mess.


----------



## sys15

Seafolly said:


> I missed the photos! I'm assuming I have a blue agouti but may have the c diluted mess.


if you mean the animal in your thread about the three juveniles, i should think blue-based recessive yellow.


----------



## Au Naturel

Gorgeous mice, might have to give Blue Agouti a try some day


----------



## Seafolly

sys15 said:


> Seafolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the photos! I'm assuming I have a blue agouti but may have the c diluted mess.
> 
> 
> 
> if you mean the animal in your thread about the three juveniles, i should think blue-based recessive yellow.
Click to expand...

I did.  She sure did have a blue base. I've no idea how someone would know without watching them grow up. The written description of blue agouti sounded pretty good but the photos aren't quite her.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I have a blue agouti, she has a slight golden sheen but is mostly blue looking.


----------



## Laigaie

My blue agoutis started out like Tiny's, and go progressively browner until they were sort of grey/brown. Very smooth and lovely.


----------

